# Can't Pedal Forward



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I can but it is bulky and extremely hard. 

Also there is a squeak/screech coming from the front derailleur area.

This is on an old Wally World bike that resides solely on the trainer. But it is finally starting to get cold here in NJ and I want to figure this out (bike's second purpose is allowing this mechanical idiot to fool around with a bike and not damage a good one).

Thought it might have been a kink in the chain, but got down and watched as I hand pedaled in reverse and that seems fine.

Just sticks when going forward. 

Any ideas?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Is the derailluer loose?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Is the derailluer loose?


I don't think so? How would I know? It seemed a little sticky on Friday and harder to pedal. Just figured I needed to adjust the tension but today it was really out of whack.

Thanks. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Make sure your wheel is full engaged in the dropouts and your tire is not rubbing on the chain stays..


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Are the brakes stuck?
Tire stuck against the frame?
Frame broken?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> I don't think so? How would I know?


Not to be rude, but if you can't tell if something is loose, how are you going to utilize any technical advice offered here? It takes at least a little bit of mechanical know-how to diagnose and fix things.

Your local bike shop would love to help!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Kontact said:


> Not to be rude, but if you can't tell if something is loose, how are you going to utilize any technical advice offered here? It takes at least a little bit of mechanical know-how to diagnose and fix things.
> 
> Your local bike shop would love to help!


Well like i said it didn't seem loose. 

Seems the bottom bracket was loose. Think i got it. Will give it a spin later. 

I don't want to be seen at my lbs with this bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*More checks*



PlatyPius said:


> Are the brakes stuck?
> Tire stuck against the frame?
> Frame broken?


-do you know if it's the bke, or the trainer? back the roller off and see the bike works when it's not driving the resistance unit.

-drive train or wheel? Try turning the wheel forward without moving the cranks. if the wheel is balky, it's probably rubbing on something.

I'm betting the wheel slipped in the dropouts, and the tire is rubbing against the frame. This should be obvious.


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> I don't want to be seen at my lbs with this bike.


Thank you for making my day. I haven't stopped laughing.


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

Are your handlebars positioned behind you? If so, you are sitting on the bike backwards. That would explain it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The description included squeaking/screeching. That sounds like bearings to me. If everything else checks OKAY I'd look there. It's hard for me to imagine a wheel rubbing a frame member or a loose der. making that kind of noise.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

This just seems like a very silly post and most likely has an obvious answer. Have you checked the rollers on your trainer to make sure they are rolling freely?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Mentioned before, bottom bracket seemed to have gotten loose. Then also noticed that the clamp on the trainer had loosened the skewer and wheel was drifting and hitting the frame on top of it. 

Combo: Cheap Walmart bike with Cheap Performance trainer. 

Working again, for now.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks everyone. Mentioned before, bottom bracket seemed to have gotten loose. Then also noticed that the clamp on the trainer had loosened the skewer and wheel was drifting and hitting the frame on top of it.
> 
> Combo: Cheap Walmart bike with Cheap Performance trainer.
> 
> Working again, for now.


So it was the wheel getting crooked, as several of us guessed. Next time, remember to try to isolate the problem. Turning the wheel by hand without moving the crank would have told you immediately that the problem was there and not in the rest of the drivetrain.

And I don't think the trainer clamp can loosen the skewer. You just didn't get it tight enough in the first place. But now you know.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> So it was the wheel getting crooked, as several of us guessed. Next time, remember to try to isolate the problem. Turning the wheel by hand without moving the crank would have told you immediately that the problem was there and not in the rest of the drivetrain.
> 
> And I don't think the trainer clamp can loosen the skewer. You just didn't get it tight enough in the first place. But now you know.


I think it was both actually. When spinning the wheel I did not notice it was off. It was only when applying pressure to the pedal. Seemed strange, but the responses here certainly gopt me thinking and with some trial and error it works.


----------

